# Network busy ?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

First time this has happened here.In last couple days we get a lot of 'NetWork busy on our cell phone.One for S.Carolina and another for Georgia.

Is something going on with the phone lines or could it be our cell phone?


----------



## ra5451 (Mar 11, 2011)

So..Is it the start of a fire sale? 



Meerkat said:


> First time this has happened here.In last couple days we get a lot of 'NetWork busy on our cell phone.One for S.Carolina and another for Georgia.
> 
> Is something going on with the phone lines or could it be our cell phone?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

ra5451 said:


> So..Is it the start of a fire sale?


I was wondering if a few towers burned up.

We are fighting lots of wild fires here.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

We've been seeing degraded cell service also. I wonder if the solar flare from last week has anything to do with it?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

horseman09 said:


> We've been seeing degraded cell service also. I wonder if the solar flare from last week has anything to do with it?


Hubbys on phone with them now,so far no answers.Solar flares could be the problem.In any case if it is,they will keep it from us until last minute.Or another nation messing with us.Thank goodness we still have land lines [no ong distance though],but they may be next.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

They said they are working on it.Still no cell phone.Did'nt tell us why.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

That last tornado outbreak was wide spread and took alot of towers down. Rerouting through already busy towers might be the problem


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> That last tornado outbreak was wide spread and took alot of towers down. Rerouting through already busy towers might be the problem


Yes that could be it,plus we have lost a tower or so from fires here,no rain in sight either.Only lightening storms start more fires,plus the fools in S.Florida started those fires.

Bush dropped off tens of thousands of Somalians down there.Many don't believe in electricity or stoves so they use wood for cooking,some think its bad majic.

Last time I was there they were using old tires for campfires!!!!Roasting food on them.


----------



## iPrep (Jun 8, 2011)

T-Mobile is having service interruptions regularly now. I don;t know who you're with, but TMobile is redoing their towers right now.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

iPrep said:


> T-Mobile is having service interruptions regularly now. I don;t know who you're with, but TMobile is redoing their towers right now.


 My web is gettign worse everyday too.But then its really old.But I can't go to most sites without getting bumped off.Old offshoot of WebTv,now MSNTV.

Won't have access long.They said they will not upgrade,not taking anymore members.


----------

